# Old house in the night



## goomez81 (Jun 22, 2011)




----------



## elbeasto (Jun 22, 2011)

Wow, that's a beautiful shot.
Fantastic exposure for what I perceive to be the available light there.


----------



## nikoliB (Jun 22, 2011)

amazing!


----------



## Miladymimi (Jun 22, 2011)

Wow!  beautiful


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Jun 22, 2011)

Nice!


----------



## niccas9 (Jun 23, 2011)

That is wall worthy!  Can you give us some of the details of the shot?   Thanks.


----------



## whitemore55 (Jun 23, 2011)

Hey goomez81, Wow really nice picture. Awesome!!!!!!


----------



## JBArts (Jun 23, 2011)

This is wonderful. Nothing more, nothing less. It's the sky gives a beauty thing effect. Nice shot, my dear! Keep it up!


----------



## arfeliciano21 (Jun 26, 2011)

Amazing!


----------



## a.yahiawi (Jun 26, 2011)

Amazing, good one goomez81 <3


----------



## Fleacz (Jun 26, 2011)

wow that is amazing ! can you please post details on your set up? its so mind buggling to see the sun and stars at the same time.


----------



## libayuanzhu (Jun 30, 2011)

Amazing, awsome.


----------



## Mersad (Jul 1, 2011)

Really, really good. Love the atmosphere and setting.


----------



## goomez81 (Jul 4, 2011)

Thanks for the coments. The photo was taken only with the moon light.


----------



## Timoris (Jul 4, 2011)

exposure time?
Aperture?

Something like f/3.5 and 30-60 seconds?


----------



## brazilnutjr (Jul 6, 2011)

Beautiful shot, Goomez!


----------



## rccena (Jul 6, 2011)

wow!! WOW! I LOVE this!


----------



## invisible (Jul 6, 2011)

Sensational. One of the best images I've seen on this forum in the last few weeks.


----------



## mclar146 (Jul 6, 2011)

Do you mind if I use this as my desktop background?


----------



## The Empress (Jul 6, 2011)

Wow that is a beautiful shot!! Great find!


----------



## Omofo (Jul 14, 2011)

I'd hang that on my wall.


----------



## cdimitric (Jul 14, 2011)

wow i love it!


----------

